# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa Box v.1.2.8 is here

## Shamseldeen Victory

*Medusa Box v.1.2.8 is here*  *Medusa Box v.1.2.8 is out! We have added Repair IMEI and Repair Security  features for Samsung GT-S8500 and GT-S8530 and support for Samsung, Huawei and  KTF Ever phones.*  Medusa Box v1.2.8 Release  Notes:  *Samsung GT-S8500* – added Repair IMEI and Repair  Security.*Samsung GT-S8530* – added Repair IMEI and Repair  Security. Note: Repair IMEI feature is available in Advanced mode for working phones.Security Repair and Repair IMEI features are available in EasyRepair mode  (operation may require phone reflashing).
Don't forget to redownload Repair  files. *Samsung SPH-W5500* – added Dead Boot/Phone  Repair.*Samsung SGH-L760* – added Dead Boot/Phone  Repair.*Huawei U8180* – added Dead Boot/Phone  Repair.*KTFT Ever EV-W530* – added Dead Boot/Phone  Repair.*ZTE MF180S* – added Unlock instructions to the  software manual (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).*Fixed HTC Kaiser Repair file and added Full Flash file to the Support  Area.**Added Unlocked Boot file for Huawei U8150 (thanks to Mr. Ralel) to the  Support Area; for more info الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].**Fixed "No Network" problem after Unlock with third-party tools for Sony  Erricson X10i/a and SO-01B cell phones. Just repair phone in EasyRepair  mode.*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

